# Bleeding the cooling system



## htalbot (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi Folks:
My tractor is a new(30 hours) DK6010 SE.
I have installed a block heater and am trying to re-fill the cooling system.
It will not accept any coolant, not even a minor league leakdown.
Is there a "bleeder" somewhere?

Thanks


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

What I do when refilling a rad, I have the cap off and run the engine up to temp so the thermostat opens. Then start adding coolant slowly until full.


----------



## htalbot (Jun 22, 2021)

poncho62 said:


> What I do when refilling a rad, I have the cap off and run the engine up to temp so the thermostat opens. Then start adding coolant slowly until full.


Thanks Poncho -- I thought about doing that but am afraid of overheating parts of the engine before the thermostat opens..
Thanks again


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

htalbot said:


> Thanks Poncho -- I thought about doing that but am afraid of overheating parts of the engine before the thermostat opens..
> Thanks again


Quite right, don't do that, you are likely to crack the head or block pouring in cold liquid into a hot engine.

Have you drained the cooling system completely?? or do you just want to top up, if this is the case, then it will be ok to run the engine as suggested to top up as long as there is fluid in the engine.

Doesn't your operators manual explain how to top up the coolant?.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you tried, with the cap on, giving the top hose a good few squeezes then check the coolant level? You can force coolant through the thermostat and into the engine by doing this without having the motor running......Also, not sure how much coolant that you lost but some models, I think Kioti has some that if you loose too much coolant you have to fill the radiator from the bottom up with a pump......I know the new Ford 6.7 diesel trucks and a few tractor models are this way...If you can't find the information in the manual then call the local dealer service department and ask them.....Most are good to answer questions....


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

FredM said:


> Quite right, don't do that, you are likely to crack the head or block pouring in cold liquid into a hot engine.
> 
> Have you drained the cooling system completely?? or do you just want to top up, if this is the case, then it will be ok to run the engine as suggested to top up as long as there is fluid in the engine.
> 
> Doesn't your operators manual explain how to top up the coolant?.


I guess I didn't mention that I partially fill the system then run it up to temp.


----------



## htalbot (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi Folks:
I was able to partially fill the system before starting. Then ran for a few minutes and then was able to fill within a quart.
Then ran it up to temperature. Once it cooled down, it took the rest of the coolant.
They really should either put a bleeder somewhere or just a small hole in the thermostat itself.
Thanks again for the advice


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

htalbot said:


> Hi Folks:
> I was able to partially fill the system before starting. Then ran for a few minutes and then was able to fill within a quart.
> Then ran it up to temperature. Once it cooled down, it took the rest of the coolant.
> They really should either put a bleeder somewhere or just a small hole in the thermostat itself.
> Thanks again for the advice


Perhaps you are supposed to use a vacuum refiller tool?


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

htalbot said:


> Hi Folks:
> I was able to partially fill the system before starting. Then ran for a few minutes and then was able to fill within a quart.
> Then ran it up to temperature. Once it cooled down, it took the rest of the coolant.
> They really should either put a bleeder somewhere or just a small hole in the thermostat itself.
> Thanks again for the advice


On our old cars I drill one or two 3/8" holes in thermostat. You don't get quite as much heat but to me it solves so many problems especially if you've ever had one stuck shut.


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

